# Induced labour - is it necessary?



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am hoping you can answer this question for me.  I am 33+2 weeks pregnant, and have had a very 'normal' pregnancy, with no complications or worries.  All scans (I have had extra) have shown a healthy growing baby, and I have remained healthy throughout.

I was planning a very natural water birth, with only gas and air for pain relief, and was hoping, should everything go well, to be out of hospital 6 hours after giving birth. My midwife was very supportive of all the things I hoped for, and even suggested a home birth as everything has went so smoothly!

However, I went to see the consultant for the first time on Tuesday, and found out that when I reach full term, they are planning to induce me, which had not been discussed with me, and I certainly was not made aware of...how can decisions be made about my labour/birth when I have not known?  And this coming from a consultant who has not even seen me all the way through my pregnancy!  Anyway, I asked why, and was told because this is an IVF pg, then they treat it more cautiously.

My question is this: If my pg has been completley normal, should I be made to be induced, or can I make that decision?  Also, is there anything to say that when it comes to giving birth, there are any added risks, just because this baby was conceived through IVF?  Remembering that everything has went really smoothly.  I really want to be in the midwife led birthing centre, and not the clinical/hospital side.  If I am induced, will I have to stay in the clinical side for my birth so I can be monitored more closley?

Sorry for this being so long, but I'm really worried about my birth now, when I had been feeling really relaxed before.

Thanks, Linda.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think they often induce ivf pregnancies, as the more overdue you go, the more risks appear, and they know that it's a very precious pregnancy, so want everything to go ok, however, you dint have to be induced at all if you don't want, it's no problem. The earlier you are induced, the higher chance there is of it failing and resulting in a cesarean section. Have a chat to your midwife at the next appointment and you can make the decision nearer the time,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks very much for your help.  I read your replies every day, and find the service you provide invaluable.

Linda x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you xx


----------

